# Calculating USC on a monthly basis



## tosullivan (1 Feb 2011)

Is there a way of calculating USC on a month by month basis?

I know the rates based over the full year but how does that apply on a month by month basis?

My salary can vary month to month by a few hundred so its not like they can predict accurately at the start of the year what I will gross at the end of the year.

From what I can make out on my Jan payslip, it was calculated on my gross for Jan, multiplied by 12, total annual USC worked out from that and then divided by 12.

Is this normal procedure?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Feb 2011)

I have written a  on the topic where you will find



> *For PAYE workers, how is it charged on a monthly basis? *
> 
> The 7% rate applies to all earnings over €1335 per month
> 
> ...


----------



## deadlyduck (1 Feb 2011)

I have a calculator [Excel 2003] available for download at http://taxcalc.eu/monthlyss.

You can enter your monthly salary and it will calculate the USC for that month. It's also linked to on the key-post Brendan referred to above.


----------



## tosullivan (1 Feb 2011)

thanks all


----------

